# Anyone know a Salvajor dealer?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am trying to find a replacement Salvajor Food Disposer for less than retail. 
Thanks


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn those things are expensive the last one i installed ended up costing something like six grand.... Sorry i don't have a referral for you in fact the city and county of san francisco where i work put together the "Grease Police" and made these things illegal so all establishments with commercial disposals need to swap them out for grease interceptors..:thumbup:


----------

